# Newbie desperate for help!



## SapphireAmber (Feb 8, 2009)

Hello Everyone!

As the title says I am new here!

I am wondering if anyone can help?

I have a 13 week old female kitten. Ever since I got her at 7 weeks old (My partner got her for me) I have wanted another one and have been searching for one. Yesterday I found one and was over the moon - she even has the same birth date as the one we already have 

We went to pick her up today...

My current kitten had her back up and tail went big when they saw each other - we just let them 'bump' into each other rather than forcing it. But once i stroked her and told her it was ok she was fine and wanted to make friends...however the new kitten was having none of it and was hissing and growling at our original kitten like there was no tomorrow!

I took the new kitten to the litter tray out the way of our original kitten and she proceeded to also hiss and growl at the litter tray. So i figured I will have to keep them in separate rooms for now and have been to buy a new litter tray which she still hasn't used and we have had her for about 6 hours 
now!

Anyway, everytime we let our original cat (Roxy) into the living room with the new cat (Biscuit for now) Roxy runs up to her and trys to eskimo kiss her but Biscuit hisses and growls and even swiped Roxy's face :-( At one point i got them sitting on the setee about 30 cm apart. Roxy was fine and chilled out but Biscuit was hissing away and looked like she was getting nasty, she was about to pounce and not in a playful way, she was very tense. So i again put Roxy back in the kitchen.

I feel so sorry for Roxy as she wants to be friends and that is the reason i wanted another for company and Biscuit just wants to hiss. I don't understand it because Biscuit lived with 2 or 3 other older cats. If anything i thought Roxy would be the one hissing etc but she seems to just want to be friends.

I'm so scared to let Roxy roam as I don't want biscuit to hurt her as I'm sure she would after she swiped her face earlier.

What can i do?? :-(


----------



## bluechip (Dec 26, 2008)

it seems that this is the norm when bringing new cats in i would just leave them to it.


----------



## Superpettoysrus.com (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi,

Yes i wouldnt worry either this is totally normal, they are just establishing a pecking order after a few days everything should be fine and you will probably not be able to seperate them

Keep us informed though


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

hi SAPPHIREAMBER, first of all welcome to the forum, As for the kittens this is just normal behavior and will settle dawn in a day or so. let me spend as much time as possible with you in the room and let them do their own thing so to speak, there will be hissing spitting and the odd lash but they will soon settle, before you know it they will be running around causing havoc for you.If it goes on longer than you liked and you are getting worried you could always try some FELIWAY which will help calm them down, hope this helps CHRIS


----------



## Superpettoysrus.com (Nov 23, 2008)

raggs said:


> let me spend as much time as possible with you in the room and let them do their own thing so to speak, there will be hissing spitting and the odd lash but they will soon settle,


  whats all this raggs bout you spending time in peoples room???


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

hahahaha WHAT A TYPO THAT IS .............damn now my secret is out hahahahaha


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

hahahaha it should have read " LET THEM " hahahahaha......omg what a numpty i am


----------



## Superpettoysrus.com (Nov 23, 2008)

raggs said:


> hahahaha it should have read " LET THEM " hahahahaha......omg what a numpty i am


thats it scaring the newbies off :hand:


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

You could rub some baby talc into each kitten's coat (especially around the rear end) and then brush it out and leave them together - the theory being that they will both smell the same so therefore not quite so strange or threatening. You could swap their bedding too so they get used to each other scent. Would invest in a Feliway plug in diffuser or two which will probably help calm the situation but nine times out of then when you first introduce a new cat into a household where there is another cat then you are going to get some hissing and spitting and growling for a few days but it will all calm down eventually.


----------



## Superpettoysrus.com (Nov 23, 2008)

I would probably put their beds in the same room and let them stay the night together, im sure when you get up in the morning they will be more used to each other and may even suprise you


----------



## SapphireAmber (Feb 8, 2009)

bluechip said:


> it seems that this is the norm when bringing new cats in i would just leave them to it.


I'm scared to leave them to it :scared:


----------



## SapphireAmber (Feb 8, 2009)

Superpettoysrus.com said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes i wouldnt worry either this is totally normal, they are just establishing a pecking order after a few days everything should be fine and you will probably not be able to seperate them
> 
> Keep us informed though


Hiya, yes i will keep you informed, I'm not very confident in doing this, I am a bit of a wuss! I just don't want either of them to get hurt


----------



## SapphireAmber (Feb 8, 2009)

raggs said:


> hi SAPPHIREAMBER, first of all welcome to the forum, As for the kittens this is just normal behavior and will settle dawn in a day or so. let me spend as much time as possible with you in the room and let them do their own thing so to speak, there will be hissing spitting and the odd lash but they will soon settle, before you know it they will be running around causing havoc for you.If it goes on longer than you liked and you are getting worried you could always try some FELIWAY which will help calm them down, hope this helps CHRIS


Hi Chris, thank you!

Yes I may end up trying the FELIWAY, anything that helps! It's so hard to let them do their own thing. I also have a 16 month old baby which doesn't seem to be helping - him and Roxy are fine but the new kitten Biscuit is scared of him - she hissed at him earlier too! I have swapped rooms now so Biscuit is in the kitchen and as soon as I put her in here she was growling and hissing even at me!


----------



## SapphireAmber (Feb 8, 2009)

ChinaBlue said:


> You could rub some baby talc into each kitten's coat (especially around the rear end) and then brush it out and leave them together - the theory being that they will both smell the same so therefore not quite so strange or threatening. You could swap their bedding too so they get used to each other scent. Would invest in a Feliway plug in diffuser or two which will probably help calm the situation but nine times out of then when you first introduce a new cat into a household where there is another cat then you are going to get some hissing and spitting and growling for a few days but it will all calm down eventually.


Hi ChinaBlue, thanks very much!

I think i will try they FELIWAY first off, yes i am just confused as i thought it would be the other way round - I thought Roxy would be all territorial as she is the original and would be like 'get out my house'! lol but she has been quite accepting really!


----------



## SapphireAmber (Feb 8, 2009)

Superpettoysrus.com said:


> I would probably put their beds in the same room and let them stay the night together, im sure when you get up in the morning they will be more used to each other and may even suprise you


eeeeek! You are braver than me! I have visions of coming down and they have gauged each others eyes out! I don't know what to do for the best. I wish i could just leave them to it but if anything bad happened i wouldn't forgive myself :001_unsure:


----------



## SapphireAmber (Feb 8, 2009)

I think we are making slow progress, they have had a lot of scraps as i am too poorly to care that they are fighting now lol. But they seem to be getting on better for it! I'll let you know how they get on - i'm letting them roam the house all day today and will allow them to stay together on friday night!


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

They will be fine  i"ve been through this many a time  introducing Degu"s to each other...... now that"s a Challenge!


----------



## joote (Dec 11, 2008)

awww great advice from, everyone! i had a kitten just like this hissed at everything that moved!!! dribbled too.... but thats besides the point.


----------



## ophelia (Feb 11, 2009)

hello. none of my cats are related, the tried method in our house is to keep them seperate for a while, set the new kitten up in a seperate room for a few days, when you're around leave the door open a crack just to let the kittens sniff eachother out. then have the cat out for an evening and slowly integrate them. i was always told that you're basically asking your current cat share it's territory with another cat, it will need time to adjust to this and a pecking order needs to be established. 

another method we had to do with our cats once was when my older one just plain hated the kitten. if you put the kitten in a cat box and put it in a room with your more established cat, they can sniff eachother out and growl and hiss a bit until the cats have established themselves. then slowly you can let the other cat out. 

audrey, our eldest cat has always been the bug boss. the other two (especially our other female) tried to become boss but audrey soon put her in her place and now the two little ones are ok as long as they leave audrey alone. they may never be best friends, but as time has gone on, audrey will now sleep next to them and eat with them. it just takes time and patience.

hope this helps x.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

put a few drops of rescue remedy in their water as well


----------



## SapphireAmber (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks very much everyone for your advice. While they still fight, they also cuddle, sleep and groom each other and i no longer have to keep them separate  However the new one keeps pooing on the floor now nowhere near the litter tray since they have been together whereas she always used it before :-s


----------

